# incorporating powder in MP



## holmescraft (Jan 25, 2008)

Good morning,
I'm trying to add milk powders to my MP soap but "the gravy is lumpy". Any ideas on how to make it smooth?  :roll: 

Blessings,
Dian


----------



## pepperi27 (Jan 25, 2008)

Any time your adding powders to anything liquid just dilute in oil or if doing cp dilute in water first and mix thoroughly. Then add to your mp and stir slowly so you don't make bubbles.


----------



## Lane (Jan 25, 2008)

I add my powders to glycerin for MP.


----------



## holmescraft (Jan 25, 2008)

I was thinking about trying something like that. Thanks for the suggestions. Lane, how much glycerin do you use?

Blessings,
Dian


----------



## Lane (Jan 25, 2008)

I use just enough to smooth out the powder. It doesn't take much, if you had to much "stuff" to melted MP, it can really lower the lather...Or another thing you can do it add your powder to your melting soap, as the soap melts, it breaks up the powder.


----------



## holmescraft (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks  

Blessings,
Dian


----------

